

BBC news website gets a redesign - strawberryshake
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/online/e-business/news/index.cfm?newsid=21034&utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=sb&utm_content=anguyen&utm_campaign=sb

======
strawberryshake
I've always thought the BBC was the pinnacle of a good news website - and from
the snapshots of the new one, it looks like it's improved itself once again!
Well done BBC.

